# New Tiagra Shifters



## winmac (Sep 30, 2007)

if you were looking...but not buying...at these two bikes which would you go for?

http://www.mongoose.com/mtn/int/ProductDetails.html?id=2660&enc=mtn|11
http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/windsor/falkirk_carb9.htm


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm not a fan of cheap carbon fiber bikes. I prefer cheap Aluminum bikes!


----------

